# geschwindigkeit drosseln ?



## Ch4oz (29. September 2002)

hu,
kann ich irgendwie die geschwindikeit im netzwerk mit irgend nem toll verringern ?
problem is wie folgt:
ich hab pc am dsl modem, spiele quake online,
stiefvater hat rechner mit mir vernetzt,
benutzt windows inet freigabe,
wenni ch zock,
hat er kazaa udn jeden möglich ******** an,
das heisst er nutzt die leitung voll aus udn macht mir meine aktivitäten nahezu unmöglich.
allerdings will ich keine sachen wie wingate o.ä. installieren,
ich will schön weiterhin über die windowsfreigabe dem das surfen ermöglichen aber seine geschwindigkeit halt nur auf zb 5k up und 20k down begrenzen,
hat wer ne möglichkeit ?


----------



## vsitor (30. September 2002)

*ganz öinfach *

ok, hier ein tip für kazaa usw..

du kannst bei kazaa direkt im einstellungsmenü die maximale durchgangsrate für empfang und senden einstellen.

dann gibts halt n kleinen wert an, und er saugt auch dementsprechend.
grundsätzlich kannst du desweiteren noch die werte in der netzwerkkarte verstellen, sollte funzen.

gruß

vsitor


----------



## Ch4oz (30. September 2002)

jo als ob ich das net auch wüsst,
kazaa war ja nur en beispiel,
gibt ja auch noch andere sachen wie den normalen download über iw usw.
aber WIE verstell ich den die werte in dernetzwerkkarte ?


----------



## Ch4oz (7. Oktober 2002)

muss doch irgendwie gehen (


----------

